# Problem with first Rhinestone template



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello All, I finally had the time today to try to cut/make my first rhinestone template. When I cut it out the rhinestone hole sizes are way off.

When I did the design I used 13SS size for the hole cuts and I'm using 10SS rhinestones. The holes came out about half the size I need. A 6SS won't even fit in the holes.

I'm using WinPCSign2010 software to do the layout with.

I've attached the design I made but not sure if you can tell anything from just a picture.

Any thoughts on what I am doing wrong?

Thanks,
JC


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

PM me if you want with your phone number and I will try to help...or send me the original file and let me take a look...oh yes...what cutter are you using...I would suggest doing some testing before cutting...in winpc draw a straight line..about 1 inch...stone it....and see how that works. alcso before you cut...select one stone...and see what size that is..that will show at bottom right...If it shows the right size...then you may have an issue with your cutter


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know anything about winpc but I had a similar problem with the Stone Stencil system. Everything was out of proportion when sent to the cutter. I had to open the driver editor in Smart Cut and change the values then it worked perfectly. Possibly a similar solution in winpc?


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

BlueForME said:


> Hello All, I finally had the time today to try to cut/make my first rhinestone template. When I cut it out the rhinestone hole sizes are way off.
> 
> When I did the design I used 13SS size for the hole cuts and I'm using 10SS rhinestones. The holes came out about half the size I need. A 6SS won't even fit in the holes.
> 
> ...


if you have a graphtec check the step size ... 

I have to change that its under the menu and command .... I use step size 254 for illustrator and step size 1016 for WINPC 2010


----------



## BlueForME (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, had orders to get sent out today.

OK, I made a new design and it works perfect. It seems I was trying to cut the layout with the stones filled in and it would not cut them that way, took the fill out of the new design and it cuts great. ( a member from the WinPCsign board let me know that)

Cut a test template of stone sizes and it worked so I'm good to go, I think.

I'm using one of my Roland cutters, older ones but still going strong.

Thanks for all the replies and help!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Glad we could help you blue,,, 

And love your design Great job


Sandy jo
MMM


----------

